# Walleyes on the Res.



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have heard from two different sources that the walleye action on jamestown is heating up on the north end of the lake. The majority of the fish have been over 14 inches. Just a note to be safe and use common sense when on the ice!! Doug


----------

